
Ask HN: What analytics tools do you use to do retention / cohort analysis ? - andreshb
Mixpanel, Google Analytics, etc., seem to be focused on conversion rather than retention. So far I&#x27;ve set up cohort analysis with tableau ($$$), google data studio and even more painfully with PowerBI. These all seem like overkill and there&#x27;s always a super hard learning curve to basically produce 4 graphs.<p>Is there anything simpler out there I can use?
======
buremba
While the cohort tables seems easy to understand, it’s not actually easy to
write SQL queries that generates those graphs because of the way SQL works.
That’s probably the main reason why most of the companies continue to use the
tools such as Mixpanel and Amplitude. If you don’t have the raw event data,
it’s probably easier to use one of those tools.

That being said, we’re actually focusing exactly that use-case at
[https://rakam.io](https://rakam.io). If you have the customer event data in
your database, you model your data and run ad-hoc funnel and retention
queries. The product is free for individual users, feel free to try it out.

